# Best wood for canes?



## MrPumpernickel (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey.

I have a plan to make myself a nice dancing style cane with metal detailing. I don't really know which wood to use, it has to be very strong but still not brittle. I've worked quite a bit in wood, but mostly in birch and pine so my knowledge of other woods are rather limited, I'm hoping some of you may have some good suggestions what wood one could use.

I guess I have to finagle a link here since I'm new and can't post them properly, but look here for a simple image of how it will look: i156.photobucket.com/albums/t12/MrPumpernickel/dancingcane.jpg (copy/paste to view)

As you can see at the thinnest point it will be just over half an inch so strenght is really imperative. The wood doesn't have to be dark as it will be painted anyway.

Any other suggestions from people who've made canes would be very welcome as well. Thanks!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Check out this they use an awful lot of differnt varieties in their canes.

http://www.fashionablecanes.com/mm5...8&image.y=11&gclid=CMOTlsuNiJgCFRwwawodjE_RDQ


----------



## MrPumpernickel (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the link, found some really nice info for woods, problem when I'm looking at it seems to be able to get hold of any type of exotic, or even semi-exotic hardwood around these parts. Unless I want to buy by the crate.

Been thinking about how I should attach the tip of the cane and the handle (well, the steel top anyway, as much of a handle as that is). Anyone have any good ideas about that?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey MrPumpernickel

if you do a search on the forum you will see many members have made many,, some great tips on the forum ....

=======



MrPumpernickel said:


> Hey.
> 
> I have a plan to make myself a nice dancing style cane with metal detailing. I don't really know which wood to use, it has to be very strong but still not brittle. I've worked quite a bit in wood, but mostly in birch and pine so my knowledge of other woods are rather limited, I'm hoping some of you may have some good suggestions what wood one could use.
> 
> ...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I understand that the root of the Honeysuckle is used for canes.


----------



## MrPumpernickel (Jan 12, 2009)

bobj3, yeah, I did search. However I didn't find any specifics, mostly just what kind of wood that person had used for his or her cane, not any real specifics towards what wood would work best. As it stands right now I'm considering making a laminate in an effort to stiffen up the wood I have avaliable since getting hold of proper wood seems to be a nightmare to say the least. There just aren't any sawmills or carpentry shops around here that carry that kind of thing, and special ordering is just an economic cunundrum in itself.

Didn't find anything about affixing metal knobs to the end of poles though. I'm considering just lathing the piece of steel with a groove inside and have the cane fit inside it and just fuse them with some epoxy glue. Then do the same thing but a bit differently for the point. We'll see how everything pans out.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

MrPumpernickel said:


> Thanks for the link, found some really nice info for woods, problem when I'm looking at it seems to be able to get hold of any type of exotic, or even semi-exotic hardwood around these parts. Unless I want to buy by the crate.
> 
> Been thinking about how I should attach the tip of the cane and the handle (well, the steel top anyway, as much of a handle as that is). Anyone have any good ideas about that?


I get 90% of my lumber mailed to me through UPS or Fed Ex.

Of the wood through the mail I get 70% on ebay and 30% directly off web sites. 

I have never had to send back or complain about one piece.

If you are willing to try online I will put up some links. The prices are low enough to where the shipping does not break the deal and normally no tax too.


----------



## MrPumpernickel (Jan 12, 2009)

By all means, link me up. However, I probably should've updated my profile after I registred; I'm in Sweden. Shipping will pretty much be an issue any way you twist it. I'm an avid eBayer and regularly international shipping will go for anything between 5-10 times the cost of domestic US shipping.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my that will make a huge difference!

I am surprised no in country company for you is an online supplier of wood. I would check that out first. 

Although it does not take that much lumber to make a cane the length usually makes a shipment more expensive even more so than the weight.

I'll see if any of my guys even ship out of country.

Nickao


----------



## MrPumpernickel (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah, I am as amazed as you. The only real place I've found online in Sweden is a place that sells by the cubic meter (35 cubic foot), but that cost would be way way way higher than anything I could afford, and give me enough wood to last a lifetime with no place to store. I think I'll pass on that


----------



## ebgbz (Feb 11, 2009)

I did a Google search for "exotic wood" and found numerous suppliers virtually all over the country. I just received 2 ea. Marblewood(1.5x1.5x36) and a piece of Black and White Ebony(handle: Madagascar ebony...carved) the same size. A friend turned them for me to 1" diam. Technically the ebony turned nicely and will polish up nicely. The marblewood was a little brittle and wanted to shudder on the lathe even with a stabilizer. 
I happen to believe that the best wood is the one that makes the "look" you are after. I want to rely on the charcter and figure of the wood as oppossed to the finish that I apply.


----------



## Jennabutala (Feb 18, 2009)

There are a lot of woods that work well for making walking sticks or canes. Here are just a few: maple, alder, cherry, diamond willow, aspen, sassafras, and even ocatillo cactus or walking stick cabbage. They all can be peeled, carved or burned.


----------

